# Great Northern Fur...



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

I just got my three early season bobcats back from Great Northern Fur in Spooner Wisconsin. I am extremely happy with the bobcats... I am no expert so what do you think.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

I just took them out of the box... they need a little airing out and maybe a little stretch...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those hides are awesome. Better than any desert 'yote. So, what do you do with them now? Can you sell them for a profit?


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

glenway said:


> Those hides are awesome. Better than any desert 'yote. So, what do you do with them now? Can you sell them for a profit?


Thanks Glen I have a friend who wants to buy them. No profit this time around, but if it pays off the cage traps I'll be happy.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those look real nice, you don't leave the claws on - more money for them if the buyer wants them for mounts.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks hassell. No I skinned them to sell in the fur market. If I was going to keep them or sell them myself I would have. I imagine that would cost a little extra to have tanned separately (w/claws). I was a little surprised that they split the front legs. I am not sure why ????.

Still I am pleased


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those look great Eric. Congrats ! If your friend balks on one I may know a buyer for one at least.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks Don. I don't think he's going to... he wanted them the day I caught them. Now the wife is eyeballing them. I will keep you in mind.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good Eric, what is your friend going to do with them being tanned ? without claws I doubt rugs or mounts. maybe hats or other garments ?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I am a little biased and love the look of a good pale coyote that has been tanned .. until now ! Man are those beautiful , I d trade coyotes for one of those dandies any day , thanx for posting . hoto:


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

prairiewolf said:


> Looks good Eric, what is your friend going to do with them being tanned ? without claws I doubt rugs or mounts. maybe hats or other garments ?


Thanks Ed... he said something about trimming a leather jacket... his wife is a interior designer who makes all her own stuff... she can sew circles around Martha Stewart ????

He is probably going to hang one next to his Lynx and Beaver pelts.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

C2C said:


> I am a little biased and love the look of a good pale coyote that has been tanned .. until now ! Man are those beautiful , I d trade coyotes for one of those dandies any day , thanx for posting . hoto:


Thanks C2C. l just may take you up on offer next season.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, look great to me! Sent ya a PM...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredator... said:


> Thanks C2C. l just may take you up on offer next season.


If only it was that easy..this thing called a border gets in the road

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Purty!


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

C2C said:


> If only it was that easy..this thing called a border gets in the road
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


 You're not kidding, I was checking around and it appears you can't send much to Canada


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanx... Ruger and Mark


----------

